# Hip injections



## BECKYPHILLIPS (Mar 11, 2011)

Hips marked.  C-arm used. Spinal needle used to inject contrast to confirm an intraarticular location.  Hip then injected with kenalog/marcaine/lidocain.   Procedure states intraarticular jection with arthrogram.  Wouldn't this be 20610 only?  What about 27095?  77002 or 73525?


----------



## NIENAJADLY (Mar 11, 2011)

*hip injection*

Becky,

This would be 20610 (hip injection) done under 77002-26 (fluoro, assuming you are doing the professional component).  27095 would be used if you're doing arthrography to see the joint.  The description of the procedure sounds as though you're injecting meds into the joint.

If the injection was done to both hips, add -50 to the 20610 but the description of the procedure was only into one joint.

Hope this helps.  Feel free to message me if you need more info.

Kellie
CPC, CANPC


----------

